# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Probleme me Wireless!

## Troyan.

Pershendetje,
kam perdorur Wireless me nje PC per nje kohe te gjate...
dhe nuk kisha probleme edhe nese qendroja ne katin e dyte linja ishte e mire nga nje modem qe ishte ne PC te familjes me nje antene.
Por tani kam nderruar PC dhe vetem tek dhoma ku eshte PC me modem me me antene per Wireless mund te konektohem.
Ndersa nese largohem psh nga kati i pare ne te dytin linja humbet dhe keshtu mbes pa u bere connect.
Mos di ndokush ndonje trick se si mund te punoj me Wireless edhe lart pasi me PC qe kisha me heret punoja pa probleme.

----------

